# Does master degree necessary for me in australia?



## lanny_jin (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am preparing to immigrate to Australia and look forward finding a job there. Now I am an IT engineer with Bachlor degree and 7 years experience in my area.
My question is: Do I need to get a master degree before I seeking a job in Australia? Or the experience means much more than education background for employer.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It's usually relevant experience that'll indicate to an employer you have the ability to do the work they want.


----------

